
Android – Tackling technical debt with MVP - quiqueqs
https://medium.com/picnic-engineering/tackling-technical-debt-with-mvp-67e805ed5103#.qer2jr7h2
======
HillaryBriss
> _Anyone who has worked with Android long enough and on large enough
> projects, has most likely reached a point where they’ve looked at their
> codebase and thought there must be a better way._

Amen to that.

I also like the author's list of drawbacks that happen when you accumulate
technical debt of the Android variety, especially:

> _Onboarding of new developers got harder_

